# Teich reaktivieren



## nowox (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo Community!

Ich bin drauf und dran bei mir um die Ecke einen Teich zu Pachten. Er wurde vor ca. 10 Jahren ausgebaggert und neu in Form gebracht. Gespeist wird er durch ein 125er KG rohr das 50m oberhalb von einem Bach wegführt (schätze mal das 3/4 rohr ist sicher voll wenn man einleitet). Jedoch wurde seit 3 Jahren dort kein Wasser mehr angestaut da die Besitzer keine Zeit dafür haben. Zudem ist im Damm ein Loch welches durch einen Bieber verursacht wurde. 

Nun ist die Frage sollte ich den Teich pachten (zu 90% sicher) was wäre denn als erstes (abgesehen vom Lochstopfen) zu tun? Sollte man die ganzen Sumpfpflanzen abmähen oder direkt anstauen und warten bis das zusammenfault? 

Welchen Besatz würdet ihr empfehlen? Hätte auch gerne ein paar Forellen drin, allerdings hab ich zu Wassertemperaturen keinerlei Daten...

Im Anhang noch paar Bilder.

Gruß

Noah


----------



## Sneep (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

Hallo,

als erstes würde ich klären, ob an dem Bach ein Wasserrecht besteht. Man kann nicht einfach einen Bach anstauen.

Möglicherweise lag es nicht am Zeitmangel des Besitzers sondern an einem bösen Brief der Wasserbehörde, dass kein Wasser mehr entnommen wurde.|supergri

In diesem Fall hast du keinen Zulauf und kannst die Forellen gleich vergessen.

SnEeP


----------



## nowox (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

Hey,

ich weis nich ob es was ändert, aber der "bach" wird künstlich herbeigeführt, entsteht aus einigen dränagen der umliegenden felder die immer nass sind... Der fließt dann neben dem damm um den weiher herum und mündet dann wieder in den ablauf vom mönch und weiter unten dann in einen größeren bach. Glaub früher ging der direkt durch den Teich durch. Werd aber nochmal diesbezüglich nachfragen ;-)
(ach und das anstauen bezieht sich auf den teich, den bach kann man durch ein wehr ins rohr leiten da muss nix gestaut werden)


lg
noah ;-)


----------



## Ossipeter (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

Fahr mit einem Mulchmäher über die Weiherwiese und lass es liegen. Dann aufstauen und 14 Tage warten. Damit hast du Zooplankton für die kleinen Fische wie Moderlieschen, Rotfedern und Rotaugen etc. Einige große Rüssler zum aufarbeiten der Bodenstruktur und zum Eintrüben des Wassers, da sonst evtl. Algen wachsen. Kommt auf den Nährstoffgehalt deines Zulaufes an.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

Das dauert aber ein wenig bis du den voll hast.

Ich würde definitiv alles entfernen vor dem stauen. 
In der Zeit des Stauens wächst sonst alles munter mit bzw. das was nicht mitwächst hast du direkt als "Dreck" im Teich.
Wenn möglich würde ich sogar die komplette oberste Schicht abtragen oder sogar noch tiefer ausheben (denn besser als im Moment wirst du niemals mehr dazu kommen). 

Beim mulchen wäre mir persönlich der Nährstoffeintrag zu hoch. Bei der Zeit die du zum Stauen brauchst, wächst da wieder mehr als reichlich. 
Wir hatten damals auch ausgebaggert und bis der kleine Teich (~1400m²) voll war, blühte schon wieder das Leben darin.

Was man natürlich wissen müsste, ist der Teich überhaupt dicht?


----------



## nowox (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

Hey,

also ob man da mit irgendwas reinfahren kann ist fraglich. Es sind nämlich noch quellen im teich vorhanden die ca. nochmal die menge vom bach liefern. Tiefer ausheben geht schlecht da er bereits bis auf bodenplatte des mönchs gesakt ist. Ob er dicht ist weis ich nicht aber bei der breite des damms und der bodenbeschaffenheit sollte das normal schon dicht sein. Auser der bieber hat noch ein paar löcher gegraben aber die sieht man beim mähen oder spätestens beim andämmen :-D


lg


----------



## Endmin (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

Ich würde auch alles komplett mähen, entfernen und dann nach undichten Stellen vom Biber suchen. Bist du dir sicher dass aus dem Bach immer Wasser kommt? Also auch im Hochsommer?
Wir haben auch ein See der nur durch Regen und Dränagen aus den Felder außenrum. Und da kommt im Sommer kein Wasser mehr. Folge: Dein See sieht nicht tiefer aus als unserer und dann erwärmt der sich mal kurz auf 28°C und wenn du keine Wasserpflanzen drin hast, sieht das mit dem Sauerstoff schlecht aus. WIr kämpfen jedes Jahr mit vielen toten Fischen, weil der Sauerstoff gehalt dermaßen in den Keller sackt... Wie tief ist denn der See an der Tiefsten Stelle?


gruß Tim


----------



## Sneep (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*



nowox schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> (ach und das anstauen bezieht sich auf den teich, den bach kann man durch ein wehr ins rohr leiten da muss nix gestaut werden)
> ...



Hallo,

Was macht ein Wehr denn anderes als aufstauen?

Noch mal, prüfe, ob du Wasser entnehmen darfst. Wenn ja, prüfe ob das Wehr legal ist.

Das weiß die Wasserbehörde beim Kreis. 

Oder lass es dir im Pachtvertrag garantieren.

SNEEp


----------



## Sneep (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

Hallo,

hier werden mittlerweile Tipps gegeben, die sind hanebüchen.

Erste Priorität muss sein, so wenig Nährstoffe als möglich ins Gewässer zu bringen. Dein Zufluss kommt aus Drainagen, ist also vermutlich voller ausgewaschener Nährstoffe und bringt diese in den Teich.

Nährstoffe im Teich lassen sich fast nicht mehr entfernen. Stehende Gewässer sammeln Nährstoffe geradezu.

*Daher ist alles organische Material vor dem Aufstau zu entfernen.*

Der Vorschlag zu Mulchen ist aberwitzig. 

Nicht einmal die Aussage zum Plankton stimmt. 
Auf überfluteten Wiesen entsteht zwar Zooplankton, aber winzig Kleines. Das sind Pantoffeltierchen und Co. 
Das wäre geeignet für Karpfenlarven. 
Moderlieschen oder gar Rotfedern können das gar nicht nutzen.

Der Besatz mit "Rüsslern" trübt das Wasser und verhindert den Wuchs von Laichkräutern, fördert aber geradezu das Algenwachstum, weil immer neue Nährstoffe im Boden freigesetzt werden.

SNeeP


----------



## Gardenfly (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

wenn du Pech hast pachtest du ein Feuchtbiotop das nicht mehr verändert werden darf. Wie Sneep dir schon mehrfach zu vermitteln versucht: Prüfe das mit dem Wasserrecht -denn wenn der Teich nicht mehr Teich sein darf, gibt es reichlich ärger mit den Behörden.


----------



## Heidechopper (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

Die meisten Poster haben es schon richtig gesagt:
1. Die Wasserrechte klären.
2. Das Wasser auf Qualität prüfen und wenn OK...
3. Das Loch im Damm zumachen.
4. Evtl. Sträucher und Büsche raus aus dem Teich; -das andere Grünzeug drin lassen.
5. Den Teich wieder bespannen, dabei prüfen ob nicht noch mehr Löcher da sind (übel, wenn der Damm wegen sowas bricht).
6. Im ersten Jahr nichts besetzen; es sollte sich erstmal ein ökologisches Gleichgewicht einstellen.
7. Im zweiten Jahr Wasser untersuchen und dem Ergebnis entsprechend Besatz tätigen.

Nach diesem Schema habe ich schon mehrere Kollegen beim Teich reaktivieren helfen können.

gruß
Rolf


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

Ist ein Teich(Baugenemigung) vorhanden sollte ein Wasserrecht(Wasserzulauf) auch da sein ! Aber lieber mal nachfragen! (auch wegen Biotop oder Auflagen).

Das Mähgut sollte aber auf jeden Fall entfernt werden!

Danmm erst reparieren und erst einmal Testweise anstauen und auf Dichtigkeit prüfen!

Nach einigen Wochen die Wasserwerte ermitteln!

Besetzen  würde ich erst nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr !


----------



## nowox (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

Also danke schonmal für die viele Hilfe/Tipps. Werde mich demnächst mal nach dem Wasserrecht erkundigen. Sollte ich sonst noch etwas bedenken/beachten bevor ich Pachte?

Gruß
noah


----------



## Ossipeter (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

Nimm das gültige Pachtvertragsformular (Pachtdauer 10 Jahre) z.B.
http://www.landkreis-eichstaett.de/Formular/202 Fischereipachtvertrag fürTeiche.pdf
Hinterlege eine Ausfertigung beim Landratsamt oder der Stadt (Weiden ist kreisfrei)und lasse den Teich registrieren.


----------



## daci7 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Ist ein Teich(Baugenemigung) vorhanden sollte ein Wasserrecht(Wasserzulauf) auch da sein ! Aber lieber mal nachfragen! (auch wegen Biotop oder Auflagen).
> 
> *Das Mähgut sollte aber auf jeden Fall entfernt werden!
> *
> ...


(Biologisch) Wichtiges habe ich mal kurz markiert - ich versteh garnicht wie hier anderes behauptet werden kann? #d



			
				IRONIE schrieb:
			
		

> Am Besten viel Gras rein und dann Graskarpfen besetzen!


:m


----------



## nowox (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

Also das pachten hat sich erstmal um 2-3 monate verzögert da meine kniescheibe gestern meinte sie müsse mal woanders hin... Werd mich dann wieder melden wenn ich wieder auf dem damm bin :-D 

gruß aus dem krankenhaus -.-*


----------



## daci7 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

Na denn: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Gardenfly (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

Den Papierkram würde ich in der Genesungszeit schon erledigen,der kann dauern.


----------



## nowox (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

Hey.
Hab jetzt noch ein paar informationen: den teich gibts schon seit vielen jahrzehnten, wie lang genau weis ich nicht aber mein opa hat da schon als kind drin gebadet als er noch klein war, also mindestens 70 jahre. Der bach führt das ganze jahr wasser da nicht nur regenwasser sondern auch grundwasser bzw. quellen auf den feldern drainiert werden. Früher wurde das wasser einfach in den wald geleitet und endete da in einem sumpf (typisch bauern, hauptsache feld trocken, rest is egal) und als vor 10 jahren der teich saniert wurde, wurde von der stadt und besitzer des waldes etc. genehmigt (weils uhrsprünglich ja auch nich natürlich war) das ein graben gezogen wird und das wasser für den teich als zulauf dienen darf. Und in dem Bach ist nicht direkt ein wehr, sonden nur fürungsschienen damit man 1-2 bretter einführen kann und somit ins kg rohr umleitet. der graben nach dem kg rohr ist nur n umlaufgraben zwecks hochwasserschutz und zum besseren trockenlegen. (wasserentnahme also legal wurde mir versichert) Der teich ist beim mönch 2,5m tief und wird zum zulauf flacher, hat da aber noch 2m tiefe. flachwasser zohnen gibt es also nicht. Die böschung ist auch recht steil. Gesammtwasserfläche ist 8800 qm. Der Teich wurde 2009 vom bieber abgelassen und seitdem nicht mehr angedämmt. Jetzt denk ich mir halt, das kann jederzeit wieder passieren und wenn da einige hundert euro besatzfisch den bach runterschwimmt is auch nich so toll. kann man da was machen? evtl paar feldsteine vom bauern organisieren um dem biber das graben zu erschweren und hoffen das man es rechtzeitig bemerkt? 

gruß
noah

ps: gleich bekomm ich n gipsfuß und dann 8-12 wochen auf krücken, juhu -.-


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

Im Damm gegen den Bieber einen Drahtzaun oder geflecht 20cm tief mit einlegen!


----------



## nowox (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

Reichen da 20 cm? das loch war in 1m tiefe


----------



## Syntac (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

na das ist aber ne Nummer, bei 8800 qm Wasserfläche, rechne mal wieviel Meter Du da Böschung hast. und das komplett mit Draht unterlegen...


----------



## nowox (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

Naja ich müsste ja nur die hälfte sichern da der umlaufgraben ja nich komplett rum geht. ist jedoch trozdem recht kostspielig schätz ich. Mir würden halt die feldsteine und der transport durch den bauern und das einbringen durch nen bagger nichts kosten da im dorf (der teich ist nicht in weiden sondern außerhalb, 20 seelen gemeinde wo auch mein dad wohnt, da kennt sich jeder) alle maschinen vorhanden sind und das dann über einen grillabend oder sowas geregelt wird. Ob das halt gegen biber was bringt... Aber gibts denn noch weitere ideen zum sichern?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

Natürlich hilft da auch eine Steinschüttung!
Dazu braucht man schon gröbere Steine  Kiesel eignet sich nicht den räumt der Bieber auf Seite!
Richtig wären Flußbausteine als Steinschüttung und sollte überwiegend unterhalb des Wassersspiegels sein!

Ist aber auch nicht billig! 1 Tonne kostet so viel ich weis 500€

Die Böschung braucht ja nur da zu befestigt werden wo die Gefahr besteht das der Bieber den Damm durchbricht!


----------



## nowox (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

Also die feldsteine  die beim bauer rumliegen haben so 5-20 cm durchmesser und sind quarz/granit steine. sollte normal dann auch gehen. 

Kann man eigentlich über winter den Teich bespannen sodas sämmtliches gras usw abstirbt und evtl. im frühjahr das nährstoffreiche wasser ablassen und frisches aufstauen? 

Weis nämlich nicht ob ich dieses jahr noch mähen  kann

offtopic: 
hab mal gelesen das man bei saurem wasser nen sack mit so muschelkalk oder so reinhängen soll und sich das wasser dann rauslöst was es braucht, ist das richtig?

gruß

noah


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

Die Steine würden schon auch gehen wenn es genügend sind!

Das Gras sollte auf jeden Fall vor dem Anstauen gemäht und aus dem Teich entfernt werden!

Das mit dem Sack und den Muschelkalk ist falsch!


----------



## nowox (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

Alles klar. wieder mehr gelernt :-D
 jetzt ist die frage, gräbt der biber von der bachseite zum teich oder vom teich zum bach. Auf der Seite bei der er anfängt mit graben sollte man dann ja die steine einbringen.

was gibts denn für wege das wasser basischer zu machen? Hab da nämlich noch n teich der nur regenwasser zulauf hat und der ist recht sauer...
in dem könnte ich dann schonmal weisfische hältern bis nächstes jahr.

gruß
noah


----------



## Endmin (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

Also wenn der Biber das Problem ist, dann gibt es nur eine Lösung...^^
Bei uns machte sich am Fluss auch ein Biber umher und fällte alles was zu fällen war. Daraufhin haben wir den Förster gerufen und ihm die Sachlage geschildert. Er stellte eine Falle auf, der Biber ging mal Nachts rein und wurde danach irgendwo anders ausgesetzt.

Rede doch einfach mal mit dem Förster/Jäger und die haben da meistens für sowas verständnis und helfen dir gerne 

gruß Endmin


----------



## nowox (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

Wenn das so einfach geht dann is das natürlich ne super lösung :-D
Dachte nur das is schwer zu machen da die ja geschützt sind etc.

Wenn ich jetzt noch meinen kleinen teich auf nen vernünftigen PH bekomme kann ich auch schonmal Weisfische organisieren- zumindest ein paar ;-)

und nächstes jahr können wir den besatz diskutieren :-D

Gruß 
noah

(Danke für die Hilfe von euch ;-) Falls interesse besteht werde ich den fortschritt am Teich dokumentieren und den tröt hier weiterführen bis alles Fertig ist)


----------



## feko (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

Wie war denn nochmal der ph-wert?


----------



## nowox (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

Der liegt abends bei 5,5 also schon nicht so fischfreundlich. Schnecken, libellenlarven blutegeln und sämtlichen anderen larven macht das ja nix aus, da sind so viel davon drin, die fische würden sicher gut abwachsen :-D


----------



## smithie (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

berücksichtige beim "manuellen" Einstellen des pH Werts, dass Du versuchst, ein System anzupassen, das zunächst von Natur aus einen 5,5er Wert hat.

Was ich damit sagen will: Du bekämpfst mit pH einstellen die Symptome aber nicht die Ursache.
Hast Du eine Idee, warum der pH dort so niedrig ist?


----------



## nowox (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

Weil nur Wasser von Dachrinnen zuläuft schätze ich mal :O


----------



## nowox (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

Update: Biber ist schon seit nem jahr tot. Wurde mit genehmigung vom jäger erschossen.


----------



## Endmin (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

Haja, dann ist ja gut. Dann kannst du ja jetzt voller Elan loslegen #6


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

Zitat: smithie
Was ich damit sagen will: Du bekämpfst mit pH einstellen die Symptome aber nicht die Ursache.
Hast Du eine Idee, warum der pH dort so niedrig ist? 		

Zitat:nowox
Weil nur Wasser von Dachrinnen zuläuft schätze ich mal :O



Die Ursache von Saurem Wasser liegt meistens an den Geologischen gegebenheiten in dem der Teich liegt!
Das das Dachrinnenwasser die Ursache für den niedrigen PH-Wert  ist unwahrscheinlich!

Da hilft nur das Wasser mit Kohlensaurem Kalk zu versorgen!
Die Anleitung findest du hier:
http://www.teichwirtschaftsforum.de/


----------



## nowox (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich reaktivieren*

Mit einem Gipsfuß wohl eher erstmal nicht. Bin grad dabei alles schriftliche zu klären. 
Evtl. werde ich zur Uferbefestigung die Feldsteine einbringen lassen, glaub da sind noch ein paar andere Tiere am Werk weil Teilweise die Böschung unbewachsen und leicht abgegraben ist...

lg
Noah 


edit: Danke Gü.a.Pa. werd mich mal umschaun


----------

